

How would you rank people based on their "web 2.0 sophistication"? - amichail

The bottleneck in web 2.0 today is generally the sophistication of the average web surfer.<p>But suppose there were a site that ranked people in terms of web 2.0 sophistication as determined from their contributions to web 2.0 sites.<p>For example, someone contributing effectively to wikipedia might rank higher than someone posting a video to YouTube.<p>Perhaps such a ranking would motivate people to become more sophisticated in this regard -- and hence allow developers to build more sophisticated web 2.0 services.
======
aneesh
"The bottleneck in web 2.0 today is generally the sophistication of the
average web surfer"

I think this is the wrong approach. As the saying goes, "Make something people
want", not "Make people want something".

~~~
amichail
Sure you should think about what people want. But maybe the path to giving
them what they want is slightly involved and requires some sophistication.

~~~
aneesh
I do think it would be a good thing if users became more sophisticated. But if
your business model relies on people significantly changing their behavior,
you're fighting an uphill battle.

------
agbiotec
no. subscribers to their blog, connections on LinkedIn, friends on Facebook,
followers on twitter....just sum it all up !

~~~
amichail
It certainly helps to have marketing skills and lots of friends. But that's
only part of web 2.0 sophistication.

What I'm interested in is the ability of the user to understand new concepts
-- which would allow you to build more novel web 2.0 apps.

